# Car Accident Lawyer with insurance experience



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

I am going to keep this relatively vague for the sake of my own protection/protection of the case, but here goes:

I was involved in a pretty serious automotive accident at work last week. I need a lawyer in Toronto/GTA kind of area who isn't going to kill me with consultation fees. Just somebody who will sit down with me and explain some options to me. I was NOT at fault and I don't have a lot of experience handling insurance/collision reports/etc. Basically need someone in my corner with legal power and an insurance/accident benefits specialty. 

Any input, Uberers?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Move this post to cities/Toronto section for advice


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

HansGr.Uber said:


> I was involved in a pretty serious automotive accident at work last week. I need a lawyer in Toronto/GTA kind of area who isn't going to kill me with consultation fees. Just somebody who will sit down with me and explain some options to me. I was NOT at fault and I don't have a lot of experience handling insurance/collision reports/etc. Basically need someone in my corner with legal power and an insurance/accident benefits specialty.


 See this thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-in-the-news-again-uber-insurance.32590/. If Uber is not willing to cover the accident including any injuries to yourself and damages to your car you might consider the calling the law firm mentioned in the linked news stories; the firm is Diamond and Diamond and the lawyer is Isaac Zisckind. The firm's website mentions doing a short initial consultation at no charge.

Also, if you do reach a settlement with Uber covering any injuries to yourself and damages to your car I am sure that the people following the above thread will be interested in your posts.


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

...if you reach a settlement with them you will probably not be allowed to disclose the details as part of the settlement.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

kwzombie said:


> ...if you reach a settlement with them you will probably not be allowed to disclose the details as part of the settlement.


Maybe HansGr.Uber could disclose that a settlement was reached without going into specifics. A bonus would be to know if he/she is satisfied with the settlement.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

A sincere "thank you" for the feedback and link. Unfortunately Uber insurance isn't going to be much help to me in this particular case, so I am going the litigious route like so many others... I appreciate the Diamond referral, but I think I'm going with Vigmond. Track record is good, they didn't charge me for the consultation, and they are promising no legal fees unless I win my case. I will keep this thread updated with any developments (whatever is appropriate and not going to hurt my case, anyway). 

Thanks again Uber-Alles.


----------



## geight (Dec 20, 2019)

HansGr.Uber said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A sincere "thank you" for the feedback and link. Unfortunately Uber insurance isn't going to be much help to me in this particular case, so I am going the litigious route like so many others... I appreciate the Diamond referral, but I think I'm going with Vigmond. Track record is good, they didn't charge me for the consultation, and they are promising no legal fees unless I win my case. I will keep this thread updated with any developments (whatever is appropriate and not going to hurt my case, anyway).
> 
> Thanks again Uber-Alles.


Has there been any further developments in your case?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Option (1) 
Fight for yourself. You don't need a lawyer but you just need to fight with at fault party's insurance. Write a letter stating that they will hear from your attorney if they don't pay. Give them appropriate time frame. If they don't reply file at small claim court. Sue them both Insurance company and the at fault driver. 
Option (2)
Use Uber or Lyft insurance. Your deductible is $2000 or $2500. Then claim your own insurance to compensate that amount. They will pay you after your deductible whatever you have in your policy with your own insurance. This option will work only if you had ride share insurance with them. 
Whatever you lost in insurance paid amount, file at small claim court and claim the driver at fault and his/her insurance company to compensate your loss.
Don't need a lawyer for that. You can do it by yourself. Lawyers love only injuries involved in the accident.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

After 4 1/2 + years, I sure hope this was settled.  :laugh:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> After 4 1/2 + years, I sure hope this was settled.  :laugh:


It's funny when out of the blue someone comments on an old post and people don't bother to look at the OP date and unknowingly revive it.:laugh:


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Seamus said:


> It's funny when out of the blue someone comments on an old post and people don't bother to look at the OP date and unknowingly revive it.:laugh:


IIRC, I get a message when a thread hasn't been active in over thirty days, asking if I still want to post.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> After 4 1/2 + years, I sure hope this was settled.  :laugh:


I had someone attempt to sue me over an accident they created over 2 years after it happened. I think it took another year to go to court and the day of our court case, after I'd scheduled time off work, they dropped/cancelled/backed out, I can't remember the right word.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> IIRC, I get a message when a thread hasn't been active in over thirty days, asking if I still want to post.


Exactly.
And that's when I cancel my post &#128517;


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is the follow up of the OP's accident story.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-justice.79024/
Here is another not at fault accident OP was in.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/me-a...ants-us-to-join-together-in-a-lawsuit.145045/


----------

